
The Optical Illusion That’s So Good, It Even Fools DanKam - cmrx64
https://dankaminsky.com/2010/12/17/mindless-equals-blown/
======
cmrx64
I'd seen the optical illusion before, it was one of the more impressive ones
in my middle school design class. Very, very interesting to see how it "fools"
a computer program.

I wonder how other computer vision systems compare.

